# NFAA Outdoor Records



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

NFAA has not updated their outdoor records since 2006. They had an attachment in the handout in Mechanicsburg with new animal round records, but nothing on field, hunter or aggregate. I talked to a guy who set a new hunter record in Yankton in 2008 who's record was broken in Mechanicsburg.......he was really disappointed that now he will never be officially recognized......maybe not a huge deal to some, but it was his 15 minutes of fame. He said he spoke to the NFAA a couple of different times and kept getting different answers/excuses. Anyone know what the hold up is?


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

I quess NFAA figured out that it is pointless to have records when they can't keep a standard of record to measure up to 

Just change the game every couple of years and everyone thinks they are the best of all time

FITA seems to be the only lasting standards for record's performance 

The rest means NOTHING

Good shoot'n


----------



## feildfool (Jul 22, 2009)

BigPete said:


> NFAA has not updated their outdoor records since 2006. They had an attachment in the handout in Mechanicsburg with new animal round records, but nothing on field, hunter or aggregate. I talked to a guy who set a new hunter record in Yankton in 2008 who's record was broken in Mechanicsburg.......he was really disappointed that now he will never be officially recognized......maybe not a huge deal to some, but it was his 15 minutes of fame. He said he spoke to the NFAA a couple of different times and kept getting different answers/excuses. Anyone know what the hold up is?


BigPete,
I agree with you, it sure would be nice if the NFAA updated the records. I will likely never set any national records but having records helps people like me to appreciate the truly gifted champions form the past as their scores dwarf my personal best scores.

BTW, I don't remember hearing about any handouts/attachments in Mechanicsburg. Do you have an URL link to it?


----------



## BigPete (Aug 13, 2005)

C Doyle 88 said:


> I quess NFAA figured out that it is pointless to have records when they can't keep a standard of record to measure up to
> 
> Just change the game every couple of years and everyone thinks they are the best of all time
> 
> ...


Hmmm......Jesse B will be disappointed to hear that the 1st perfect field round and a 1-point-shy-of-perfect 3 day aggregate means "nothing".


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

BigPete said:


> Hmmm......Jesse B will be disappointed to hear that the 1st perfect field round and a 1-point-shy-of-perfect 3 day aggregate means "nothing".


It means something today---!!!!!!!

How about tomorrow when they change the Game again ----AS THEY SEEM TO DO EVERY COUPLE OF YEARS ----

So when all the scores change tomorrow -----none of todays scores mean anything 

Sorry I didn't make myself clear to all that read these posts

But tomorrow the titles and scores will have value at a solid unchanged round like the full FITA that Jesse has shot so well-----at least those scores will stand against all others in the future----as it remains unchanged

Hope it is clear now

Good shoot'n


----------

